# Newbie Hello And Diver Pic



## RichUK (May 27, 2011)

Hello everyone and thanks for all the info the last few weeks from reading the site :lookaround:

I've always liked divers but have to pick carefully as I have 6 3/4" wrists and really don't like them clunking around too much.

(Fashion is for big watches at the mo and I kept seeing ones I liked but then checked the dimensions, found they were huge  , and gave them a swerve.)

I should say my daily wearer for the past 16 years has been a Breitling Colt so that's the sort of size I'm used to. That said, I've had a larger Citizen BK3150-04E (as Roy's just sold out off) for the same time (great watch) so am aware that they all "wear" differently.

Anyway, got the heads up for a couple of new ones from you guys so here they are in what might be a useful comparison pic for someone :cheers:

I'll put the calipers across them if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to







!!

Nice watches you got there, I especially like the Citizen on the right. Has been in my wishlist for ages but I never seem to get it... maybe because it's a quartz. Anyway, love the hour hand on that one (and I know most people hate it but there...)


----------



## RichUK (May 27, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! :thumbsup: The Citizen quartz far right is a great watch, bought it mid 90's, didn't know they still made them! Takes 371 battery, lasts about 5 years. I wanted a pepsi now but it seems they've all run through, I'll keep my eyes open!

It's the biggest, 40mm bezel, 44mm inc crown but short lugs so fits well. Perhaps the most surprising thing for me was finding the most serious diver of them all, the eco, wears the smallest and fits really well. I've put the 2 middle ones on natos now, the eco on a blue with grey stripes, looks modern, and the 2300 on a Bond Vintage, classy, very nice watch that one and unbelievable value


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, here's one you're missing out and the only Citizen I now own...










Had this one also but I just can't get used to titanium watches, they feel too light


----------



## johnfoxllb (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome, nice divers you got there


----------



## RichUK (May 27, 2011)

Thanks 

Titanium is strange isn't it, sometimes I think I'd like my watch to be lighter but whenever I've tried a Ti one it doesn't feel right, maybe just needs getting used to.

I like your diver pictured top but think it is the next size case to the 2300, Seiko 007 size, the trouble is getting to try some of these watches for fit.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

RichUK said:


> I like your diver pictured top but think it is the next size case to the 2300, Seiko 007 size, the trouble is getting to try some of these watches for fit.


It's the NY0040 and it's about 42mm without crown. It's probably the culprit for me finding this site. DAMN YOU CITIZEN!!!


----------



## RichUK (May 27, 2011)

Here's NY2300-09L on Bond Vintage nato. Size is 39mm across bezel and 42mm across case inc crown...

followed by eco BN0001-01L on blue Bond nato with matt stainless metalwork, size is 39mm bezel 44mm across case inc crown but fits closer and looks smaller. (Dial IS smaller!)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm waiting for a black NATO with PVD keepers for the ny0040 but I'm already regretting not having ordered a "True Bond" too. It would probably go a lot better with it...


----------



## RichUK (May 27, 2011)

I think black pvd will be good with black bezel watch, I'm looking myself, sometimes the bright metal on the strap is distracting... natos are great for swapping in a few seconds anyway...


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

i like the seiko those hands always remind me of a smaller Samurai plus the second citizen is nice would look better on a different strap methinks


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

RichUK said:


> I think black pvd will be good with black bezel watch, I'm looking myself, sometimes the bright metal on the strap is distracting...


That was my idea too... on the other hand, it might "darken" the watch too much... I think a good combo would be a "True Bond" with brushed or blasted hardware.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

nice collection, especially the one on the far right with the black bezel.


----------



## RichUK (May 27, 2011)

jrahmad98 said:


> nice collection, especially the one on the far right with the black bezel.


Thanks  I've had that since 1995. It's BK3150-04EE 40mm bezel 44mm across case and crown but quite short lugs so wears easily. Great watch, had a battery at 5 years then I left off wearing it when it went again at 10 years. Thought I'd open it myself as I hadn't used it for 5 years and the battery might have leaked. There was just a trace of leakage on the battery itself but nothing damaged, cleaned the contacts and put in a new battery and hey presto good as new again! Got me looking at watches again and found that one is still available new for about Â£100! I wanted the pepsi version BK3150-04FE but have just missed them sell out so bought the eco and 2300. The first 3 are 38mm bezels and the last one 40mm.


----------



## RichUK (May 27, 2011)

Mantisgb said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> i like the seiko those hands always remind me of a smaller Samurai plus the second citizen is nice would look better on a different strap methinks


Thanks  Yes that's the smaller Seiko version of that design SNZF27 with 38mm bezel (41mm across case inc crown) rather than the 41mm bezel SNZF15. The lugs are quite long on that case style and the bigger one would be too much for me. What also isn't immediately apparent is the strap size is 20mm, rather than 22mm on the bigger one, and has smaller links. Easy way to tell them apart in a picture is the bigger one has a "broken" hour hand with the lume in 2 parts.


----------



## RichUK (May 27, 2011)

A quick update on how the newcomers are performing against the oldie 

The Citizen Quartz BK3150-04EE is 16 years old and has a non 0 jewel movement I was (not) delighted to see when I put the new battery in! Nevertheless it's working great again and is +8 secs in 13 1/2 days. I can live with that 

The Citizen Eco BN0001-01L is good as we might expect, it's gained 2 secs these past 2 weeks 

The Seiko SNZF27J1 has run very consistently since purchase at +6 to +8 secs day. I did let it stop last week so the present run of daily wearing is +45 secs in 5 1/2 days = +8 secs day with it parked face-up overnight.

The Citizen NY2300-09L started about +6 or +8 secs day like the Seiko for the first few days. I've kept it running with daily wear though and the past week it's settled to what is now +55 secs in 13 1/2 days = +4 secs per day.

They are pretty consistant figs although I've recently been parking the NY2300 vertically upright rather than face up on the bedside table overnight so it may be slowing a fraction during that time. I will try similar with the Seiko to see if it slows it a little. Do others find this effect?

I don't bother adjusting for 1 minute per week but it's good to check them out when they're new and these are excellent figures I think


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i like them all but yeh if i had to choose one it would be the one on the right. anyway WELCOME to the forum :yahoo:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

RichUK said:


> Do others find this effect?
> 
> I don't bother adjusting for 1 minute per week but it's good to check them out when they're new and these are excellent figures I think


I have no idea with mine... I own just 2 quartz watches that I tend to wear only in "rush days" (when I oversleep, so I just put on whatever is at hand). I know they keep accuracy within 5 minutes for many months now, which is probably the point where I would notice they were gaining or loosing.

I don't keep my autos and manuals running, I just wind them when I wear them and I put them down at the end of the day. As I seldom where the same watch two consecutive days, they eventually stop.

...still loving your black Citizen though! My auto is waiting for new "shoes", the black on black NATO strap that I got hasn't arrived yet so I guess it's lost. Ended up ordering a True Bond and a Black and Khaki from Roy, I think both are good candidates to the NY0040


----------

